# Is Benadryl safe for dogs



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My dog is extremely hard to trim her nails. She does alligator rolls in her skin and it's to the point where everyone is scared to do them. I had a friend of mine recommend giving her Benadryl to calm her down, is it safe? Which kind should I use, liquid or pill? She weighs about 65#. I want to be able to do them at home so I don't have to keep paying for vet visits.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes use Benadryl but the pill put it in bread and give it to her. If she's anything like my dog she'll drop the bread with the pill falling out eat the bread then eat the pill! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How much should I give her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1 mg per pound of body weight. 
I give my 50 lbs dog 1, 25 mg pill of it, do know, if you give recommended dosage, it could cause drowsiness. 
I would start out with the smaller dose to see how the dog reacts to it first, just to be safe.
But yes, it is safe to use on dogs per my vet for allergies. 2 x a day, as needed. 
Not sure about pregnant dogs though.
Make sure Benadryl tablets contain only diphenhydramine. No other ingredients.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes I have a basset hound and he has awful allergies and that's what it's used for not to calm the dog down


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes you can. Here are the dosages:

http://benadrylfordogs.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/benadryl_dosage_for_dogs_chart.png


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you. The Benadryl would be to make her drowsy enough to be able to handle her, how long does it take to get out of her system? Will it make her calm enough to safely do her nails?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

As a groomer I honestly don't think Benadryl will help calm her down at all. When we have dogs that are so severe we recommend to take them to the vet to get their nails done. Most dogs often need to be slightly sedated if the groomer can't handle them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is not the best to calm down for trimming nails.

I put a dog muzzle on those who fight me and tie up the dog, then trim them. I sometimes have someone else hold the leg so it is a bit easier for me to trim them. 

I agree, a vet should do it, if the dog is super hyper or aggressive. They can use the proper sedation for the dog of needed.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

OK thank you!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I doubt Benadryl will be enough but dosages are correct. It can rarely have the opposite effect.

Maybe your vet could prescribe something else you can use at home.

And months if not years of slow and patient desensitization training.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She was used as a bait dog before she was rescued and I was reading up on it and they would cut their nails painfully short to keep them from hurting the other dog some im guessing that is where why she is so scared of clippers, nail filers even when Im doing my own nails.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What about acepromazine or trazadone? 

That is pretty traumatic for her. I don't know if she could be desensitized. 

I wouldn't want the vet to pin her down to do it either.

We've had luck with sedation in the office. Some have eventually overcome a lot of their anxiety. You need an understanding group of techs and vets to advocate for her and help her through her healing process.

Honestly I'd work hard on body handling alone with whatever reward she likes at home. Do fully sedated (dexmedomatine/torbuterol) nail trims every 6 months this year. Then try to desensitize to nail trimmers without trimming over the next 6 months. Then try a oral sedative at the vet. ( I want her to trust you the most) then work another 3-6 months at home before trying an at home sedative.

Might not be a bad idea to do a daily antianxiety along with the training. Like fluoxetine or trazadone. Your vet can help choose.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

everywhere ive taken her pin her down and it always sets her back, the best luck ive had was just doing a lot of jogs on pavement. I hope ventually she can come around to it but just incase she doesnt i would eventually like to be able to do it at home.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I know vets are different and have different philosophies... pinning her down and forcing it is ruining her chances of ever recovering from her trauma! So frustrating. 

Try some other medications at home. The vet should be able to prescribe something for you to use to work on training.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful.

I would muzzle her, if you are working with her feet. You do not want to get bit by accident. Trimming her one toe at a time and calmly talking to her and possibly try a treat after a trim, may help some, but she will never forget what she has been through and will be reminded every time.  There is really nothing much you can do, other than sedating or penning her down. Because she will pull away in fear. Any way of doing it, will be traumatic.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Pinning her down is a skill few have, I've been researching different holds but she gets out of each one. I blame it on her loose skin


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

With her standing reach over her and grab the legs closer to yourself and pull them away away from you sliding her body against you and onto the ground. Pull her legs away from you and down. Hold her neck on the ground in your armpit. Use your chest to pin her body down. You may need one person at the chest and one at the hind end holding her down. Then a third person to trim.

A muzzle may be needed.

But doing it this way will likely make her fear worse.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I made an appointment for her at the vets, she cant even look at the clippers without nearly peeing herself, poor thing


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd go for dexmed/torb and reverse with antiseden


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

But I'm not a vet... disclaimer


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use ace on the difficult dogs, which are basically just the chihuahuas and one of the bigger dogs. I don't have the energy to fight with them over nails or things like that, and it just makes for a more pleasant experience for the both of us.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Took her to the vet to have them do it and they said she was perfect, just stood there the whole time and didn't even try to fight. Go figure


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Go figure. That happens sometimes though. They do theatrics for owners then let you do anything at the vet. 

Was this a new vet?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

No she's one of the older ones that I prefer for the goats


----------

